# Green Anole



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

For the weekend, I'm taking care of my friend's Green Anole. He's pretty cool, doesn't do much though. I'll try to get up some pictures tomorrow!

The poor guy doesn't have a name, so I want to name him. Can you guys recommend me some names? :-D


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I decided to call him Floyd because of his pink throat. Looks really cool!


----------

